# My new bettas!!



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Heres the 4 new bettas i got in grand junction yesterday! The three males i got from petco, and the female i got from my fav. lps that is down there. I did origionally get 4 males from petco, 3 crowntails and a mg/chocolate male vt, but the vt really wasnt lookin to swell, but i thought i would give him a try, cause mg is my fav color, and sometimes after they get out of those small lil cups they tend to perk up a bit. But, when i got home, i put him in his new tank, then went to the softball games, and when i got back he was gone  but yea, anyways, all the others are happy as can be!! 


Now heres some pictures, sorry they didnt turn out the greatest, they were just a few really quick shots, so they arnt exactly awsome. But, once everyone settles in some more ill take some better ones lol.*


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

they look great!!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Holy Crap!!!! look at them bettas, that 3rd crown is awesome looking!

Breed that bugger and send some offspring to me 
And i am serious. 

nice fish dolph, real nice fish!!!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I was wondering what you have them in?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Also that 3rd betta looks just like yours spoiled. Is the female still in that little cup?


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

They look great dolph! Congrats!


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*thanks!  yea i luv them. Actually, thats a 1/2 gallon tank i have them in at the moment. This way i can keep a really close eye on them for now, and since bb tanks are easier to set up really quick, cause i wasnt sure how many i was gunna need.(how many i was gunna come home with) Cause ya never really know lol, out of the 5 places we went that sold bettas, who knows how many i could of gotten! lol.. So i got 2 buckets of water ready to go so that i could get them in new water and stuff asap after i got home. But since they all seem to be doin fine i think i can get them in their tanks soon.  Yea, and I already had the mg vt male die w/in a few hrs that i got home, but he really wasnt lookin to swell from the start. But atleast i tried. But, all the others are lookin good so far.  *

:fun:  :fish:


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Where did you get them all?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i agree. i like that 3rd 1.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice finds! Yea that 3rd one's a looker


----------

